# its been awhile since ive been part of the mimb community.....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i havent been on posting things for sometime. i just want to let the few i know good on here im back and hopefully will be helping when people need it and posting some good pics and vids like i use too.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad you are back with us man


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

cool....I assume you have been busy..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome back, mate!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah sorta kinda but i had a couple mishaps with a few people on here but i figured life is too short to worry about things, especially stuff over the net. but thank you guys for the warm welcome and hope to be back at posting useful and interesting things like old times haha


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad to have you back man. Was starting to wonder what happened to you.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad you made it back. You're right about life being to short, typed words over the internet shouldn't have a negative effect on the way you live your life.


Welcome back!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome back tonka! :rockn:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Regardless of the past, it's good to see you posting again.

I'm sure all parties can forgive and forget.

Glad your back!!!!!!!!!

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:





Just sayin'


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Glad you made it back. You're right about life being to short, typed words over the internet shouldn't have a negative effect on the way you live your life.


 

That's a fact Bruin!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah well im glad to be back and i didnt worry about the words over the internet i know it is stupid and pretty worthless but at the time i just was fed up with things sorta how people are with another atv site that we all know and use to love but now is taken over by people who dont know nothing but want to put their .02 cents in so there post count goes up, and just glad mimb isnt that way so im here and hopefully will be for a long time to come cuz i love riding and talking with people that do the same


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good to see you back in here posting bro:yup:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> yeah well im glad to be back and i didnt worry about the words over the internet i know it is stupid and pretty worthless but at the time i just was fed up with things sorta how people are with another atv site that we all know and use to love but now is taken over by people who dont know nothing but want to put their .02 cents in so there post count goes up, and just glad mimb isnt that way so im here and hopefully will be for a long time to come cuz i love riding and talking with people that do the same


 
I feel you on that one, they always have something smart to say. Thats why i stay on this site literally 24/7 haha


----------

